# Die Sachen mit IP-Sperre usw.



## Franky02 (11. Feb 2008)

Hallo!

Also:
Ich habe jetzt nen Skript, der von 9 runterzählt und dann auf die Seite weiterverlinkt... aber:

Der soll nach 1. Seitenaufruf von 200Minuten runterzählen (d.h. IP Speichern und ein Cookie setzen und die erst nach 200 Minuten wieder freigeben) [also, dass man nach 200 Minuten wieder teilnehmen kann] 

Dann soll noch angezeigt werden, wievielter Besucher man ist und wenn man 100. ist, soll ich ein Popupfenster oder so öffnen, wo man was eintragen kann. Das soll dann irgendwo hingesendet werden.

Könnte mir einer vielleicht sagen wie das geht? Hier ist alles:
http://rapidshare.com/files/90994044/WaK.rar.html


Dieser Skript ist eine Ableitung von  www.winaknuddel.de   (Da funktioniert das ja  )

Wäre echt nett, wenn mirm einer helfen könnte


----------



## Beni (11. Feb 2008)

Die Frage dreht sich wohl um JavaScript? 

*verschoben*


----------



## gast (20. Apr 2008)

außerdem heisst es DAS Skript!!!!


----------

